# Royal Robusto....



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

17 to 20 each? Are you frickin kidding me? 2 years ago they were a great cigar for under 10  
Someone's life style on the island is hurting.....🙄


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Inflation, brother.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Everything is going up these days!


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

It's a horrible time to be in business doing bid work. You bid something and get awarded the job 2-3 months later and the price of raw material goes up 20-30%.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Around here, contractors are only quoting their price for labor. Materials will be charged at market price at that time.


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

ADRUNKK said:


> It's a horrible time to be in business doing bid work. You bid something and get awarded the job 2-3 months later and the price of raw material goes up 20-30%.


Sheet metal has gone up 200% in the last year or less.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

ADRUNKK said:


> It's a horrible time to be in business doing bid work. You bid something and get awarded the job 2-3 months later and the price of raw material goes up 20-30%.


I don't do bid work never did.
For this very reason.
All my side jobs are.
T&M Time and material.
It was hard to bid a job years ago.
I cant imagine what it is like today.
Tough every week the price changes.


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I don't do bid work never did.
> For this very reason.
> All my side jobs are.
> T&M Time and material.
> ...


I hear ya talking. And if I bought the parts long a go, the get charged out at todays prices. I have to replace them and I can't buy them at the same price I bought them at. 
I deal in a lot of exotic woods. Some I can't even replace. And because of CITES they're no longer available on the open market. Those get the "*super*" premium attached! 🤠


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm a "material only" salesman at a mfg rep firm. We hold our prices 30 days with a note at the bottom stating we aren't responsible for absorption of any mfgs price increases.

Over the years, I've seen plenty of price increases, but never a decrease. What the mfgs do is stop the quarterly increases and issue them spaced out every 12 months or so.

Hard to believe something that has a couple dollars of sheet metal and some powder coating goes for $65, before it gets marked up three to four times before it hits the end user. I've always marvelled at how anything can get built with all the profit that gets added on top.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Scap said:


> I'm a "material only" salesman at a mfg rep firm. We hold our prices 30 days with a note at the bottom stating we aren't responsible for absorption of any mfgs price increases.
> 
> Over the years, I've seen plenty of price increases, but never a decrease. What the mfgs do is stop the quarterly increases and issue them spaced out every 12 months or so.
> 
> Hard to believe something that has a couple dollars of sheet metal and some powder coating goes for $65, before it gets marked up three to four times before it hits the end user. I've always marvelled at how anything can get built with all the profit that gets added on top.


That is Capitalism what ever the market will stand.
Sad really in a time when the economy is shot.
One must wonder what the real agenda is here!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

One of my big regrets is not buying several boxes back when. These were marvelous. 

Up there with the $14 Monte Grande Edmundos in terms of stuff that used to always be on sale that I wish I could have stocked up on.


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

StogieNinja said:


> One of my big regrets is not buying several boxes back when. These were marvelous.
> 
> Up there with the $14 Monte Grande Edmundos in terms of stuff that used to always be on sale that I wish I could have stocked up on.


I hear ya...I found the boxes I had on the island when I was there early 2019. They were a hard find back then but I think I only paid around 100$ a box of 10. Came back to states and seen them go on sale at the sites for around the same. Said to myself....self, these were probably a bust. A few months later pulled one out and gave it a ride then couldn't stay out of the box.  Then they dried up and no where to be found. Then I found some but needed a referral to get on their list. Got that process completed and then frickin covid hit they wouldn't take any new comers to their site. And I wait.....🤠


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Perfecto Dave said:


> I hear ya...I found the boxes I had on the island when I was there early 2019. They were a hard find back then but I think I only paid around 100$ a box of 10. Came back to states and seen them go on sale at the sites for around the same. Said to myself....self, these were probably a bust. A few months later pulled one out and gave it a ride then couldn't stay out of the box.  Then they dried up and no where to be found. Then I found some but needed a referral to get on their list. Got that process completed and then frickin covid hit they wouldn't take any new comers to their site. And I wait.....🤠


Have you read about how hard the island is hit.
From the pandemic shortages of everything.
I mean much worse than normal.
I am amazed we are able.
To get any cigars at all.
Those poor people my heart goes out to them.
I pray to GOD that things get better.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

To piggy back on what i said.
One vendor is already e-mailing us.
Talking about how they won't be having flash sales.
As they don't know when they will get any more stock.
Here comes the next price gouge.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

I haven't smoked a cigar since before Covid and just noticed this thread. I had my first RR this evening and it was absolutely everything you look for in a CC—construction, burn, draw—perfection. The size is close to ideal for me. And the taste was out of this world. This was the first stick from a box of ten I bought several years ago. I have no idea now what I paid but I'm sad to hear they've gotten pricey.


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

Piper said:


> I haven't smoked a cigar since before Covid and just noticed this thread. I had my first RR this evening and it was absolutely everything you look for in a CC—construction, burn, draw—perfection. The size is close to ideal for me. And the taste was out of this world. This was the first stick from a box of ten I bought several years ago. I have no idea now what I paid but I'm sad to hear they've gotten pricey.


I paid 7-8 a stick in Feb 2019 when I was on the island. Came back, looked around and they were slightly over 10 a stick and occasionally on sale for 99 a box. Then poof.....disappeared and when they returned just recently 17-19 a stick! 
It's another one of those "we gotcha" sticks that they had no idea was going to be loved so much. 🤠


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

I paid $13.80 per stick for 2 boxes of 10. They were made in Aug 2015 but I don't know what year I bought them. Worth the money IMHO.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

A recent listing has a box of 10 at $273


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> A recent listing has a box of 10 at $273
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OUCH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> A recent listing has a box of 10 at $273
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well they came down some 10 for $179


----------

